# Main > News >  TERRAFORMER add on for F.T.Pro -Released!

## PlanetDesigner

I have finished work on an add on that I call TERRAFORMER for Fractal Terrains Pro. currently - you may download it from this address:

Download hosted by Cartogaphers' Guild



This is the ALPHA version of this add on - future versions should be BIGGER!
I need more people to download and host this file - it's about 58MB in size.
I tried to upload it on the profantasy site but I don't know if it took because the upload bar appeared to get stuck.

ANYWAY - kit contains over 125 Image Climates, 7 .lgt Lighting and Color files - and a BUNCH of cloud maps. would love a critique to. Includes a .pdf user's manual as well.

P.S. - check the package contents list on the .pdf user's manual and let me know if everything came through / if all package contents are present and accounted for...

Thanks - B.R.

----------


## Patrakis

I just looked over the PDF file and this promise to be a revolution for FT PRO. You did an amazing job with this and i thank you. 

I will host your file on my site asap with all the credits due of course.

Very nice job.

Pat

----------


## PlanetDesigner

Pat - I'm still working on improving this - and the more people that get it - the more I'm motivated.
Thank you buddy!
I hope that you enjoy the package - P.S. - In other future versions I would LOVE to feature other user maps made with my kit in updated user's guides and accessory booklets?

Thank You!!!!!!

----------


## ravells

Oh I can't wait to try this....shifting this thread to the News column!

Arcana, is there any chance we can host it here at all? (Assuming it doesn't mess up everyone's FT due to a weird bug, lol!)

----------


## waldronate

Don't forget to announce this one over at the ProFantasy forum and/or mailing list as well.

----------


## RPMiller

> Don't forget to announce this one over at the ProFantasy forum and/or mailing list as well.


LOL He already announced on the mailing list. I told him to make sure to announce it here. Poor guy is being sent all over the internet.  :Laughing: 

Oh, and almost forgot, Welcome to the Guild PlanetDesigner! Feel free to look around and stay awhile. We have several CC users as well as FT users. In fact, there is a whole world project that started with a FT planet. You may want to check it out.

----------


## PlanetDesigner

Thank you Mr. Miller for your kind welcome - and thank you all for giving my work such a great reception!

----------


## Robbie

Download now hosted locally.

----------


## ravells

I've downloaded it and had a play, and it is wonderful! Thank you so much for making this, Bill!

One small observation: I get a bright turquoise tracery around the coastlines if I use anything but the T_01 lighting file - presumably this indicates very shallow water, (it's the colour assigned to sea level in the altitude menu). It's easy enough to change to suit but it does appear very bright compared to the sea colour. Was this intentional?

Thanks a million for some lovely altitude colours, shaders and the cloud overlays!

----------


## PlanetDesigner

Yes Ravells - it was intentional. The bright "tourqoise" color is an RGB value sampled from shallow coastal areas of actual Earth images. It is a "true to life" color (for the image that it was sampled from anyway).
Actually depending on your map elevations, and the type of fractalization (ridged multifractural, brownian, etc.), you should get varieing types of blending. There are several shades of blue (indigo) in each .lgt file - indicating differences iin elevation (sea level). All of my shaders are based completely upon - or contain a majority of - actual Earth image textures / RGB values.
And you are very very welcome my new friend.

----------


## ravells

My word you've thought of everything!!! Truly fantastic, Bill!

----------


## PlanetDesigner

HEY! WHOOO HOOOOO!
My package just got posted on the registration page. Everybody that registers their copy of F.T. Pro at Profantasy Software's site gets to download Terraformer with all the other post registration goodies...WOW!!! :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Quite right too! It's an amazing package and a wonderful labour of love!

----------


## Steel General

I don't use Fractal Terrains, but congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## Lathorien

I have been reading/following the pdf manual along. However i seem to be missing an option. When i go Map > Show Other Shader > there should be an option stated Show Image Climate, and this is how you load the new climate image files yet all i have is Bump Map and Normal Map... my program says its FT PRO, paid for it from the site as a download is there some other version out there? did i get the wrong one?

----------


## RPMiller

Have you checked for updates? Go to the ProFantasy site and login into the User Registration. On the right side you should find a link to check for updates based on the serial numbers you have registered.

----------


## ravells

This is the one you want. I'm not sure why your version doesn't have it. Have you got the latest updates for it?

----------


## waldronate

The Image Climate shader was a last-minute piece of code that made it into FT Pro 2.3. The original FT (1.x) does not support this feature, nor do the retail/demo releases (2.2 and earlier).

If you have an FT Pro license, be sure to check at the ProFantasy web site for the update.

----------


## PlanetDesigner

I wish that I could get permission to include the update in Terraformer itself.
I hope the image climate shader will remain an FT PRO feature in all future versions - otherwise this work will have been in vain :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lathorien

i just reinstalled it today as my computer became a brick recently, i will go and update now. cant wait to use TERRRAFORMER thanks guys. and thanks so much for the quick replys

----------


## Natzapo

I just started to look at this and wanted to pop in and say good job  :Smile:  Looks very nice!

----------


## SeerBlue

I don't have FT myself, so sadly won't be using it, but I really am impressed when people take the time and all the effort to make a plugin for an app, for the masses, so to speak. 
 Good on you Planet Designer.
 Has anyone ran it thru its paces, I would love to see some output from it, just cause I like maps of all types really. SeerBlue

----------


## PlanetDesigner

I am now working on Terraformer 0.50. I will keep everybody posted on the progress as time permits.

----------

